
Be careful not to automate the fun out of life - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/01/27/dont-automate-the-fun-out-of-life/
======
pavel_lishin
Not sure why the author chose to go with "elevator operator", instead of
"horse-and-buggy driver".

> _But if people aren’t careful, its fully autonomous cousin may one day drive
> the joy of driving, or even an entire joy of living, out of human
> experience._

There's no joy in spending 50 minutes in stop-and-go traffic on the freeway.
This is a bunch of feel-good nonsense. Are you going to feel wistful about no
longer spending three hours a day doing laundry by hand, too?

